# [SOLVED] Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 SP1 Redistributable



## peteg (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi there people 

I just installed my graphics driver onto vista 32bit,

i got an error message during the install process regarding visual c++, below is the log and i have highlighted the error, 

my question is, will this give me problems in the future? and how do i fix it?

any help much appreciated

thanks

Catalyst® Install Manager
Installation Report
05/24/09 03:45:46


Hardware information 
Name ATI Radeon Graphics Processor 
Manufacturer ATI Technologies Inc 
Device ID 0x9440 
Vendor ID 0x1002 
Class Code 0x030000 
Revision ID 0x00 
Subsystem ID 0x0851 
Subsystem vendor ID 0x174b 
Other hardware 

Existing packages 
Packages for install
Catalyst Control CenterFinal Status: Success 
Version of Item: 2009.0317.2131.36802 
Size: 150 Mbytes 
ATI Catalyst Install ManagerFinal Status: Success 
Version of Item: 3.0.719.0 
Size: 20 Mbytes 
ATI Display DriverFinal Status: Success 
Version of Item: 8.600.0.0000 
Size: 90 Mbytes 
HDMI Audio DriverFinal Status: Success 
Version of Item: 5.00.60000.46 
Size: 1 Mbytes 
*Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 SP1 RedistributableFinal Status: Fail 
Version of Item: 8.0.56336 
Size: 10 Mbytes *
Catalyst RegistrationFinal Status: Success 
Version of Item: 2.01.0000 
Size: 1 Mbytes 
World of Warcraft FREE TrialFinal Status: Success 
Version of Item: 1.00.0000 
Size: 1 Mbytes 


Other detected devices 

Manufacturer ATI Technologies Inc 
Device ID 0xaa30 
Vendor ID 0x1002 
Class Code 0x040300 
Revision ID 0x00 
Subsystem ID 0xaa30 
Subsystem vendor ID 0x174b 


Error messages 
Application Install: install package failure!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 SP1 Redistributable*

did you get the driver package from ati

in the device manager uninstall the video card
reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer


----------



## peteg (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 SP1 Redistributable*

the video card is a sapphire hd 4870 i down loaded the driver from the sapphire site


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 SP1 Redistributable*

do you have net framework installed


----------



## peteg (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 SP1 Redistributable*

i'm not sure 

how do i check?
where can i find it?


----------



## peteg (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 SP1 Redistributable*

tapping f8 didn't seem to do anything

i've got an asus motherboard, am i tapping the right key?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 SP1 Redistributable*

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/netframework/aa569263.aspx

try tapping f8 further into the post screens


----------



## peteg (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 SP1 Redistributable*

cheers that fixed it


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 SP1 Redistributable*

glad you have it sorted


----------

